
Rapid research framework for PyTorch, The researcher's version of Keras - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/williamFalcon/pytorch-lightning
======
ghosthamlet
See Pytorch Lightning vs PyTorch Ignite vs Fast.ai:
[https://towardsdatascience.com/pytorch-lightning-vs-
pytorch-...](https://towardsdatascience.com/pytorch-lightning-vs-pytorch-
ignite-vs-fast-ai-61dc7480ad8a)

